

Ask HN: Is there a development team that only takes the most difficult projects? - aadilrazvi

I have clients come to me with the craziest ideas for projects that require complex hardware setups...my company doesn&#x27;t have the expertise to take on these kinds of projects. I was wondering if there are any teams that specifically do these kinds of very difficult projects? If this is not following HN guidelines I&#x27;m sorry, I&#x27;ll take this down.
======
karterk
I worked at a consulting firm previously which handled mostly these kind of
projects. Their hourly rates were a notch higher than other local firms and so
usually dealt with projects with needed delivery guarantee or projects which
can't be just taken up by a run-of-the-mill consulting firm. What kind of
crazy projects do you get?

~~~
aadilrazvi
Currently searching for a team to take on an augmented reality project giving
realtime visualizations on a transparent screen for a driver on a
racetrack...anyone can email me for details if this is something anyone would
be interested in

~~~
tgflynn
You mean a head up display (HUD) for a racecar ?

I'd be interested in talking with you about the project, it might be something
I could partner with you on.

You can find my contact info in the website linked from my HN profile, send me
an email if you're interested.

~~~
aadilrazvi
emailed

